# ok guys lets see a webos port



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

just heard webos went open source as of today, id love to see this as an option on the dinc2. any takers? not sure if it can even happen but as a former webos user im pretty excited.


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Lmao, this would be interesting then I might be able to get a certain person I know to give up there dieing pre+

But back to reality android drivers? Not sure about the properly term won't work on webos anyway, it'd be harder then getting a ics port working along with about another thousands issues but as a old webos user I find the concept interesting

Sent from a random Galaxy... Far... Far... Away Tab


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

Yeah but the devs always prove they can work wonders. Im just excited to see what could come of it.


----------



## woodmaster (Aug 7, 2011)

No source code yet...it'll be a little while before they get the parts they can't share because they've licensed from others replaced with OSS parts.


----------

